# AWE Turbo Outlet Pipe Review



## csmbowls (May 25, 2011)

Mostly stock 2011 Sport with a Forge diverter and an APR Carbonio stage 1. The AWE TOP came in the mail yesterday, so I put it on after work. Thoughts - 1) install is super easy. Took me an hour from start to finish, and the instructions were detailed with pics; 2) part is good quality. I got the silver finish and it had some minor scrathes on it, but nothing worth fussing about; 3) turbo spool time is decreased even on my relatively stock car; 4) turbo spool noise is slightly increased - not loud, just slightly louder, above 3000 rpms or so.

In sum, I'm happy with it. AWE did a good job, and their customer support when I ordered the part was responsive. Thanks to John Voss - he is a tribute to his business.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

csmbowls said:


> Mostly stock 2011 Sport with a Forge diverter and an APR Carbonio stage 1. The AWE TOP came in the mail yesterday, so I put it on after work. Thoughts - 1) install is super easy. Took me an hour from start to finish, and the instructions were detailed with pics; 2) part is good quality. I got the silver finish and it had some minor scrathes on it, but nothing worth fussing about; 3) turbo spool time is decreased even on my relatively stock car; 4) turbo spool noise is slightly increased - not loud, just slightly louder, above 3000 rpms or so.
> 
> In sum, I'm happy with it. AWE did a good job, and their customer support when I ordered the part was responsive. Thanks to John Voss - he is a tribute to his business.



opcorn:


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

pics?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ and better yet..video/sound clips?


----------



## csmbowls (May 25, 2011)

I did take a pic or two, and then realized I had essentially duplicated the pics that were on AWE's website, so I deleted them on my phone. I also tried taking a video of the slightly increased turbo spool noise, but it was washed out by the wind. If you are looking for a much louder turbo, better get a tune or a downpipe.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> ^^ and better yet..video/sound clips?


 You're DEFINITELY not going to hear the difference.....trust me


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a difference between stock, but you'll see the gains on a tuned (or bigger Turbo'd) car....here's when I had my Neuspeed:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> There is a difference between stock, but you'll see the gains on a tuned (or bigger Turbo'd) car....here's when I had my Neuspeed:


 

How difficult is this to install at home? 
What exactly needs to be removed?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> How difficult is this to install at home?
> What exactly needs to be removed?


 UBER simple to install at home 

Jack up passenger side of car 
Put on jackstand 
Remove wheel 
Remove wheel well liner 
Remove two torx bolts 
Remove the two clips 
Transfer stock bushings to Neuspeed or AWE pipe 
Put on adapter on Neuspeed pipe (or transfer stock one to AWE pipe) 
Connect to the turbo outlet & clip in the intercooler hose 
Retighten 2 bolts 
Put wheel liner & wheel back on 
Done! 

That's the jist of it. 

Instructions (w/pics) are here: 
http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/173_48.02.71.pdf


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I downloaded the pdf to my phone the other day. Seems super easy. 

I'm just trying to justify if the cost is worth it 
I would plan on ding the discharge pipe as well so It would come out to around $300. 
I would like to experience better throttle response and spool.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I would plan on ding the discharge pipe as well so It would come out to around $300.


 Wait, you mean the Intercooler Charge pipe? (since we're talking about the turbo outlet pipe) 

I had both on my (tuned) MK5...noticed a slight difference. 

Only the Turbo Outlet pipe on my MK6 though...helped get rid of the lag on the DSG, IMO. 

The charge pipe is a little bit of a pain to install though....the bigger pipe is a pain to get into the stock throttle body hose.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wait, you mean the Intercooler Charge pipe? (since we're talking about the turbo outlet pipe)
> 
> I had both on my (tuned) MK5...noticed a slight difference.
> 
> ...


 Yea I'm referring to the high flow air Charge pipe. 

http://www.neuspeed.com/110/11/0/16...charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah you'll notice a little improvement. 

Like I said, the hardest part is wiggling in the new pipe _(maybe there's more room on the CC between the engine & the fan than there was on the GTI)_ and then stretching the throttle body hose onto the new pipe


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah you'll notice a little improvement.
> 
> Like I said, the hardest part is wiggling in the new pipe _(maybe there's more room on the CC between the engine & the fan than there was on the GTI)_ and then stretching the throttle body hose onto the new pipe


 no room, still a pain in the ass, i have both in my CC, not sure if is worded, best mod for me was the DV from AWE.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> no room, still a pain in the ass, i have both in my CC, not sure if is worded, best mod for me was the DV from AWE.


 Your dv was your best mod? Why


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ordered the AWE pipe yesterday. Looking forward to it, thanks for the pics


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yea I'm referring to the high flow air Charge pipe.
> 
> http://www.neuspeed.com/110/11/0/16...charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html


 Is this part necessary on non-amplified cars like the cc? I can understand it in the GTI....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cbell1 said:


> Is this part necessary on non-amplified cars like the cc? I can understand it in the GTI....


 On the GTI's....yes it did delete the "sound pipe" (then VW deleted the noise pipe in the 2011-2012's) 

It's still bigger piping though over the stock...so it'll flow more. 

It's completes the upgrade to bigger "plumbing" essentially. 

Here's my comparison pics (Neuspeed, our stock CC pipe, Stock GTI noise pipe):


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I was looking at the engine bay this morning and it does look like a tight area to work in for that hi Flo Air Charge Pipe.. I might need some heat and wd40 to get that bltch on. 


Snobrdrdan.. You have that Neuspeed pipe for sale by any chance?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I was looking at the engine bay this morning and it does look like a tight area to work in for that hi Flo Air Charge Pipe.. I might need some heat and wd40 to get that bltch on.
> 
> 
> Snobrdrdan.. You have that Neuspeed pipe for sale by any chance?


 Sold that a loooong time ago....sorry man. 

It'll fit in there! 
Removing the stock one is the harder part, because it has that extra bracket on it (compared to the Neuspeed) 

And then, like I said, you gotta lube up the end of the pipe & slide/push it into the throttle body hose from underneath the car. It's a pain too, but it'll happen.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank You for the follow up with the pics, looks like that pipe isn't as bad as the pancake pipe but should be replaced...probably work even better together.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Ordered it.. Should be here Friday. 
I'm gonna have it ceramic coated at a place nearby.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

The thing that makes me scratch my head on this is....why did the engineers make the stock pipe soooo skinny and restrictive? There is plenty of room there for more pipe. Emissions? To tune the throttle response? Noise? Detune for less horsepower? It seems lie a strange design decision.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

piperpilot964 said:


> The thing that makes me scratch my head on this is....why did the engineers make the stock pipe soooo skinny and restrictive? There is plenty of room there for more pipe. Emissions? To tune the throttle response? Noise? Detune for less horsepower? It seems lie a strange design decision.


 The pipe is just a flattened round pipe, essentially. 

Also it's all bolted on the engine already....so the engine drops in from the top at the factory....so it can clear the body on all the cars the TSI engine is used on. 

Like it was posted....you'll see better gains on bigger turbo'd car or a tuned car where you're running more boost. 
From the factory though, that pipe is enough


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I got mine today.. opcorn


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I got mine today.. opcorn


 Both of them? 

You ordered the AWE T.O.P., right? 

Which Intercooler pipe did you order?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea. Just the awe pipe for now.. I ended up getting a few more goodies instead of the hi Flo Air Charge Pipe for the now. 
I'm ceramic coating it today. 


Let me ask you.. On the bottom connection there isn't any clamp? What's holding it in on that end?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I got a question on this pipe as well. Does it hang lower than the oil pan lowest point? Ground clearance is an issue for me. I may look into this pipe more. I'm tuned stage 1+ unitronic and have bsh intake. I want more turbo noise, but not ready to start adding downpipe or exhaust yet.

Sent from my LG-E739 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Yea. Just the awe pipe for now.. I ended up getting a few more goodies instead of the hi Flo Air Charge Pipe for the now.
> I'm ceramic coating it today.
> 
> 
> Let me ask you.. On the bottom connection there isn't any clamp? What's holding it in on that end?


 On the AWE, you'll be swapping over the OEM top part (hose/connector) to the new pipe. 

And then on the bottom...there is a spring clip the holds the intercooler hose in. 
You use a flathead screwdriver to pull it out, pull out the intercooler hose, do the pipe swap and then just slide the intercooler hose back into the pipe & it snaps in with the clip to hold it in place. 

See the pics below and you'll see the clip better on the stock pipe. 



Bthasht said:


> I got a question on this pipe as well. Does it hang lower than the oil pan lowest point? Ground clearance is an issue for me. I may look into this pipe more. I'm tuned stage 1+ unitronic and have bsh intake. I want more turbo noise, but not ready to start adding downpipe or exhaust yet.


 This really won't give you any more turbo noise unfortunately. 

As for it hanging lower....not an issue. It still has to line up with the stock intercooler hose & mounting location....so it doesn't hang any lower at all, and it's higher than the oil pan. 
(It's just fully round instead of the flattened stock pipe) 

Pics...stock: 









Neuspeed (bad angle, but you get the idea):


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

AWE pipe installed yesterday. Very easy, motor feels much smoother and spools up faster. Excellent product and I look forward to installing the Neuspeed secondary unit.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Throwing mine on tomorrow. 

Also ordered the neuspeed hi flo charge pipe


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

How much are these parts? Worth it with no downpipe and just a stage 1 tune?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Both can be had for $300. 

Imo, I would only install these when you trying to get every last bit of performance. 
I'd spend the $399 and get the eurojet dp with free shipping and free stage 2 upgrade flash. 

That's just me though.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Imo, I would only install these when you trying to get every last bit of performance.


 x2 

I'd go Stage 2 (/get a downpipe) first, or even an intake (if you don't have one) 

Then if you're good on other mods (like suspension or wheels)...._THEN_ consider these. 

The turbo outlet pipe is the more important one to change out first (versus the "charge" pipe)


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Both can be had for $300.
> 
> Imo, I would only install these when you trying to get every last bit of performance.
> I'd spend the $399 and get the eurojet dp with free shipping and free stage 2 upgrade flash.
> ...


 opcorn:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Also ordered the neuspeed hi flo charge pipe


 Man all this talk about this part & I just saw this: 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37097


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you serious! 
I just ordered it:banghead::banghead:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Are you serious!
> I just ordered it:banghead::banghead:


 Pm box is full!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Pm box is full!


 Lol I get like 10 a day.. 

Cleared


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

So what's the difference between the hi flo pipe and TB pipe? Which would be a better compliment to the TOP?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TURBOJETTA420 said:


> So what's the difference between the hi flo pipe and TB pipe? Which would be a better compliment to the TOP?


What do you mean?

Neuspeed offers the "Hi-Flo" air charge pipe AND a turbo discharge pipe.

Soo....to compliment the "TOP" (as you put it)....the ONLY option is the "Hi-Flo" Air Charge Pipe...found here:
http://www.neuspeed.com/110/11/0/16...charge-pipe-eliminates-oe-sound-amplifer.html

OR....an upgraded intercooler might be another option/good idea


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

csmbowls said:


> Mostly stock 2011 Sport with a Forge diverter and an APR Carbonio stage 1. The AWE TOP came in the mail yesterday, so I put it on after work. Thoughts - 1) install is super easy. Took me an hour from start to finish, and the instructions were detailed with pics; 2) part is good quality. I got the silver finish and it had some minor scrathes on it, but nothing worth fussing about; 3) turbo spool time is decreased even on my relatively stock car; 4) turbo spool noise is slightly increased - not loud, just slightly louder, above 3000 rpms or so.
> 
> In sum, I'm happy with it. AWE did a good job, and their customer support when I ordered the part was responsive. Thanks to John Voss - he is a tribute to his business.


 i have a bone stock CC sport. I decided to keep it quiet. No aftermarket downpipe, catback, full exhaust, anything ..but i liked the idea of more "turbo noise" in the cabin. Will this give me some sound? I have a DSG btw, if that matters. Also i was told i can purchase this for around 125 on ebay, would u happen to have a link? 



praneetloke said:


> ^^ and better yet..video/sound clips?


 x2! 


FastB7S4 said:


> How much are these parts? Worth it with no downpipe and just a stage 1 tune?


 my same question! i have a stock 2011 cc sport and just want some turbo wshhhh in the cabin since i decided on leave my exhaust stock.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

volkscedes said:


> i have a bone stock CC sport. I decided to keep it quiet. No aftermarket downpipe, catback, full exhaust, anything ..but i liked the idea of more "turbo noise" in the cabin. Will this give me some sound? I have a DSG btw, if that matters. Also i was told i can purchase this for around 125 on ebay, would u happen to have a link?
> 
> 
> x2!
> ...


 Well, I'm no longer just stage 1, but if you want more turbo sound, I think you'd be better off getting an intake. Even with intake and downpipe, you'll be fairly quiet.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

FastB7S4 said:


> Well, I'm no longer just stage 1, but if you want more turbo sound, I think you'd be better off getting an intake. Even with intake and downpipe, you'll be fairly quiet.


 what is the most bought and used intake for the cc's? i had a evolution motorsport intake on my gti and loved it. i should of took it of before i sold the car. anyone with a stock CC and dsg on here with a intake that can point me in the right direction. i feel some intakes are louder then others ...some when u let of the guess give that blow-off sound...i want that..my evolution motorsport did that...anyone on here know which intakes do that on our cc's?


----------

